# How to repair a Fan



## tktech (Nov 21, 2019)

I had accumulated three floor standing fans which had stopped rotating. Had cleaned and oiled its shaft bearings and even changed the squarish capacitor but still not turning. Was about to throw them away when I thought "... what's the harm in dissecting them, I could learn something from it...!!"

I had asked a few servicemen and all I got was a short "...there's an internal thermal fuse...". I trawled the web for months but just could not find any info on where the fuse was and how to replace it. Finally I decided to sacrifice one of the fans and dissected all the wires going into the windings. 

From this came the schematics of the fan, but only up to the motor windings.

This instructable comes in 2 parts: (I)Troubleshooting and (II)Fuse replacement.
Cross head screw driver
Flat tip screw driver
Scissors or Pen knife
Soldering Iron and some Solder
Some string about 0.5mm in diameter 
Spare wire, about 60cm long
Capacitor 1.4uF 450VAC (if required)
Thermal Fuse 130degree C, 1A, 250Vac
(note: I could only find a 2A 130deg replacement @$1.50SGD a piece from the local electronic component shops. Sorry I don't have equivalent part number from Mouser, RS n Digikey)
Step 2: Troubleshooting
WARNING:
If you are NOT trained in electrical repair, please STOP here.
It would be wise to spend the money for a replacement fan and give the faulty one to someone who knows. We are dealing with 250VAC, so be extra careful. You proceed at your own risks.

The Schematics :
At this juncture, I assume you know and have verified that the timer and speed selector are working fine (i.e. voltages are present at output of the speed selector (grey, orange and red wires)), see schematics and picture.

The colors of the wiring used in my fan may be different from yours, so make a note.

Troubleshooting the Thermal Fuse :
1. Disconnect power to the fan.

2. Open up the control unit cover.

3. Take your time to trace the wiring and note down its color and location. It should be similar to the schematics above.

4. Using the spare wire, connect from point “A” to “B” to shunt the fuse. For my case, “A” was the blue “neutral” wire on the terminal block and “B”, the grey wire on the big squarish capacitor.

Once done, make sure your fan (without the blades of course) is resting properly and securely as we are going to power it up.

5. Connect and power up the fan motor. If the fuse is faulty, the motor will rotate, mine did. If it did not, it might also be that point “C” was used instead of “B”, since you could not know which terminal it was. No worry.

6. Disconnect power. Move point “C” to “B” and power up the fan again. If it still would not rotate, it’s likely the capacitor. 

7. Disconnect power and remove the spare wire.

Replacing the Capacitor:
1. Disconnect power.

2. De-solder (or cut) the wires at capacitor terminals and connect them to a new capacitor (same type).

3. Power up the fan. If the motor still refuses to rotate then I believe the problem is with the motor windings and it's time to say bye-bye to the fan.
Read more add: https://tktech.vn/how-to-repair-a-fan/


----------



## tktech (Nov 21, 2019)

Cung cấp nhiệt ẩm kế tự ghi Elitech cho nhà thuốc và các cơ sở y tế sử dụng để theo dõi nhiệt độ của cơ sở thuốc, nhiệt độ các loại thuốc cũng như để bảo quản thuốc và dược liệu. Trong đó nhiệt kế tự ghi elitech là nổi bật hơn cả với nhiều đặc điểm nổi trội như:
- Thiết kế đẹp như iphone
- Máy sử dụng dễ dàng, cắm đầu dò, nhấn giữ nút nguồn bật nguồn là sử dụng
- Kết nối với máy tính cho phép xuất dữ liệu và lập trình dữ liệu
- Thang đo rộng, cho phép đo và ghi nhiệt độ và độ ẩm cao hoặc âm lớn phù hợp cả trong kho lạnh và container xe đông lạnh
- Sử dụng dễ dàng, dễ thao tác, nhiều chức năng đo ghi dữ liệu, xuất file theo dõi trên máy tính
Các dòng sản phẩm chính gồm có: Elitech GSP-6
Elitech RC-4, Elitech RC-4+...
Nhiệt ẩm kế tự ghi Elitech rất được tin dùng hiện nay.
Xem nhiệt kế tự ghi elitech tại đây.

Đồng hồ vạn năng hay đồng hồ đo điện hoặc đồng hồ đo điện vạn năng là thiết bị điện tử được tích hợp nhiều chức năng cùng một lúc gồm có đo dòng điện, điện trở, điện áp, tần số, kiểm tra điốt, đo liên tục ngoài ra còn có thể đo nhiệt độ.
Công ty TNHH TMDV Công Nghệ TK chuyên phân phối các dòng sản phẩm đồng hồ vạn năng chính hãng tại VIệt Nam

thước đo laser hay còn gọi là máy đo khoảng cách laser. Là thiết bị điện tử sử dụng công nghệ ánh sáng laser để đo khoảng cách vật thể từ xa thay cho thước dây. thước đo laser bosch thương là loại thuoc do laser được tin dùng và ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay. Trên thị trường có nhiều hãng sản xuất nối tiếng, nhưng nổi bật hơn cả lá thuoc do khoang cach laser leica và dòng thước đo laser giá rẻ của SNDWAY cùng với đó là dòng thiết bị dẫn đầu hiện nay là thước đo khoảng cách bằng tia laser hồng ngoại đo khoảng cách từ xa 1000m, 500m, 100m, 20m, 80m, 60m, 50m, 40m... thước đo khoảng cách laser bosch.
Công ty TNHH Thương Mại Dịch Vụ chuyên phân phối các dòng máy đo khoảng cách chất lượng nhất hiện nay với giá tốt nhất

nhiệt kế hồng ngoại là thiết bị điện tử sử dụng công nghệ tia hồng ngoại để đo nhiệt độ từ xa của nguồn nhiệt. nhiet ke hong ngoai cho phép nhắm mục tiêu từ khoảng cách xa nguồn nhiệt. Tia laser sẽ phản xạ về cảm biến gắn trên súng đo nhiệt độ hồng ngoại rồi từ đó tính toán nhiệt độ. cách sử dụng nhiệt kế hồng ngoại rất đơn giản chúng ta chỉ cần ngắm bắn và nhấn nút là hiện kết quả nhiệt độ.

Đây là dòng máy đo nhiệt độ hồng ngoại tiên tiến hiện nay.

Hãy xem các loại nhiệt kế hồng ngoại trên danh sách các website của chúng tôi:
https://tktech.vn/dong-ho-van-nang/

Đồng hồ vạn năng là thiết bị điện tử sử dụng để đo cường độ dòng điện điện trở, điện áp, đo tần số và kiểm tra diode. Nó còn có tên gọi là đồng hồ đo điện, vạn năng kế hay đồng hồ đo điện vạn năng. Ngoài ra nó còn có chức năng đo tương tự hay nhiệt độ.
Một số dòng đồng hồ vạn năng chỉ kìm hoặc đồng hồ vạn năng số điện tử có thể tích hợp chức năng đo tụ điện, đo cuộn cảm hoặc độ tự cảm.
https://tktech.vn/cuon-cam/


----------

